# Now, Where Did I Put That Meccano?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I come across lots of vague descriptions on various websites and forums of how thin Accutron coils wires are, how many turns etc but little convincing detail, so I thought some of you might be interested in this.

There are a bunch of old US patents available to download via Google, including Max Hetzel's.

This one looks to be for the watch that became the Accutron 214, and describes the exact wire thickness, actual number of coil windings, even the pitch of the teeth on the index wheel...

http://www.google.com/patents?id=DbBHAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=max+hetzel+patents+2971323&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q=max%20hetzel%20patents%202971323&f=false

This one is for the patent for his coil-winding machine...

http://www.google.com/patents/US3360213?dq=ininventor:%22M.+HETZEL%22&hl=en&sa=X&ei=iMAvUbeXD-LP0QW3pIDgCQ&ved=0CFEQ6AEwCQ

And this one is for the index wheel cutting machine...

http://www.google.com/patents/US3376786?dq=ininventor:%22M.+HETZEL%22&hl=en&sa=X&ei=iMAvUbeXD-LP0QW3pIDgCQ&ved=0CDYQ6AEwAA

Now, where did I put that meccano? And where are the Umpa Lumpas?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats a great bit of detective work you have done there-top man! to be read without interruptions.


----------



## TheLondoner (Feb 9, 2013)

A few weeks ago I was looking for the index wheel patent and found this:

http://www.accutrons.com/Pages/Links2.html

which has quite a lot of patents covering Accutrons, Omegas and others.

Makes interesting reading if you can wade through all the "patent speak" !!


----------

